# MSI GT72 - RAM und SSD nachrüsten



## TiscXX (25. März 2015)

*MSI GT72 - RAM und SSD nachrüsten*

Hey,

ich wollte mir das MSI GT72 holen ( https://m.notebooksbilliger.de/note...t72/msi+gt72+2qd81fd+202473?nbb=pn.pcgh#Q4C5/ ).

Ich würde noch gern wissen wie man bei dem notebook ram und ssd nachrüstet und was jeweils (also firmentechnisch).

Ich kenne mich mit eigenbau und ähnlichem aus, bin also keine komplette leie.

Tisc


----------



## iTzZent (25. März 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72 - RAM und SSD nachrüsten*

Das Gerät verfügt über 4 Rambänke, wovon einer belegt ist. 2 unter dem Keyboard (schlecht zu erreichen) und 2 unter der grossen Revisionsklappe, die kannst du auch zum aufrüsten verwenden. Als SSD kannst du sämmtliche M2.2280 SSDs verwenden, das Gerät verfügt über 4 Slots. Bei Bedarf kann man auch 2, 3 oder 4 gleiche SSDs als RAID 0 betreiben, um noch mehr Performance zu erlangen (um die 1.3GB/s).

Die Garantie bleibt bei MSI Geräten übrigens auch bei zerstörtem Garantiesiegel bestehen, MSI hat kein Problem damit, das man das Gerät öffnet, ob es zum um/aufrüsten oder zum reinigen ist. Es darf alledings nicht beschädigt werden.


----------



## TiscXX (25. März 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72 - RAM und SSD nachrüsten*

Danke.
Welchen ram würdest du vorschlagen?


----------



## DP455 (25. März 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72 - RAM und SSD nachrüsten*

Du willst 1.500€ für einen Schleppi mit TN-Panel ausgeben ?


----------



## Kurojin (25. März 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72 - RAM und SSD nachrüsten*



DP455 schrieb:


> Du willst 1.500€ für einen Schleppi mit TN-Panel ausgeben ?



Das Teil will ich mir Ende nächsten Monats auch kaufen. Hatte dazu selbst einen Thread mit Kaufberatungsfragen.

Dieses Notebook hat einen i7- 4720HQ. Laut MSI haben alle GT72-Modelle mit diesem Prozessor bereits das neuere Panel mit WideView-Technik, welches einem IPS-Panel gleich kommt. Von daher ist der Preis eigentlich ok


----------



## DP455 (25. März 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72 - RAM und SSD nachrüsten*

Ein TN-Panel, das einem IPS-Panel gleichkommt, na aber klar doch . Kostenreduzierung ? Gibt's eigentlich auch irgendwo verwertbare Daten zu der Neuerfindung, oder muss man wieder darauf warten, dass NBC das Teil unter die Lupe nimmt, oder ein Käufer mittels geeignetem Tool, zum Beispiel HWINFO, mal ausliest, was da tatsächlich verbaut wurde? Das Chimei-Panel in der getesteten i7-4710HQ-Version mit 980M jedenfalls war für einen FHD 17''er gerade was die Helligkeit angeht jedenfalls nicht das, was man in der Preisklasse hätte erwarten können...


----------



## TiscXX (25. März 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72 - RAM und SSD nachrüsten*

Welches notebook wuerdest du vorschlagen?


----------



## DP455 (25. März 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72 - RAM und SSD nachrüsten*

Ich würde einen unabhängigen Test abwarten und das ROG im Auge behalten. Warum wurde das eigentlich aussortiert? Es kann ja sein, dass in dem GT80 aus dem anderen Thread und in dem GT72 mit dem i7-4720HQ Panels mit derselben Technik verbaut sind. Nur haben die a) immer noch eine unterschiedliche Größe und können deshalb b) auch vollkommen unterschiedliche Werte aufweisen...


----------



## Kurojin (25. März 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72 - RAM und SSD nachrüsten*

@DP455: Ich habe mich da vielleicht etwas unsauber ausgedrückt. Mit "gleich kommen" meinte ich, dass es im Endeffekt ein IPS-Display ist, nur heißt es bei MSI anders. Ich konnte mich letztens im Laden auch davon überzeugen. IPS, Wide View und TN wurden zum Vergleich nebeneinander gestellt. Den einzigen Unterschied sah ich beim TN-Panel (logisch).

War ich jetzt mit dem ROG gemeint? Wenn ja, das wurde aussortiert, weil mir Support wichtig ist und ich mit MSI gute Erfahrungen gemacht habe. Bei ASUS war der Support bei meinen Mainboards schon "bescheiden" um es mal freundlich auszudrücken ^^ Außerdem soll das Asus ROG Notebook nicht sehr wartungsfreundlich sein, was auch einige Tests besagen.

@TiscXX: Ich persönlich würde zum MSI tendieren, wenn dir die Ausstattung reicht, wenn nicht kannst du nachrüsten oder eben zu einer teureren Version greifen, wenn es dein Budget erlaubt, wobei man auch mit dem von dir geposteten und wenn man selbst nachrüstet, bei gleicherAusstattung günstiger weg kommen kann, wenn man sich das Nachrüsten zutraut, was aber nicht schwer ist.


----------



## iTzZent (26. März 2015)

*AW: MSI GT72 - RAM und SSD nachrüsten*

@*DP455* da ist kein TN Panel verbaut. Das GT72 hat mit dem i7-4720HQ die erste Refreshstufe erreicht und dort wurde das TN Panel mit einem PLS Panel ausgewechselt, welches der IPS Technologie ebenbürtig ist. MSI nennt diese Displays "WideView". Die Geräte mit i7-4710HQ besitzen noch das alte  TN Panel. Diese Info stammt direkt von MSI.

Anbei mal ein paar Vergleichsbilder zwischem einem GT80 mit WideView Panel und einem GT70 mit TN Panel, das GT80 hatte ich vor Weihnachten zum testen von MSI erhalten, die Aufnahmen stammen von mir.


----------

